# Deer Wellington



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

8 deer fillets (about 4 oz each)
2 tablespoons of olive oil
1/2 pound of chopped fresh mushrooms (morels are the best!)
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
2 tablespoons snipped chives
1 package (17 1/4 oz) frozen puff pastry, thawed
1 egg
1 tablespoon cold water

Mushroom Sauce:


1 1/3 cups finely chopped mushrooms
1 med onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons all purpose flour
1 can (14.5 oz) beef broth
1 teaspoon brouwning sauce, optional
1/2 teaspoon tomato paste
1/4 teaspoon pepper

1) In a lager skillet, brown deer fillets in oil on both sides; set aside. In a bowl, combine the mushrooms parsley and chives; set aside.

2) On a lightly floured surface, roll out each sheet of pastryin 16-in square. Cut each into 4 8inch squares. Top each square with mushroom mixture and 1 fillet. Fold pastry over fillet. Place the seam side down on a rack in a 15x10x1 baking pan. Beat egg and cold water; brush over pastry. bake at 350* for 30-35 min or until meat thermometer reads 160*

3)Meanwhile for sauce, saute mushrooms and onion in butter in a saucepan until tender. Sprinkle with flour; stir until blended. Gradually stir in the broth, browning sauce if desired, tomato paste and pepper. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 min or until thickened spoon over pastry

Makes 8 servings.

Enjoy!


----------

